# MP3 Batch Convension



## MCrookieDe (19. April 2005)

Hi,
Ein Freund von mir hat eine Partition mit ganz vielen MP3s in
ganz vielen Ordnern. Diese sind in unterschiedlichen Bitraten
kodiert, von 54 - 384 kbps und auch in VBR. 
Um Speicherplatz zu sparen möchte er nur alle Mp3s die besser sind als
128kbps und alle mit VBR in 128kbps Mp3s umwandeln.

Eine Überprüfung, ob die konvertierten MP3s auch in der Länge den
Originalen gleichen, sollte auch stattfinden.
Immerhin kommt es ja ab und zu vor, dass Lieder, die man von MP3 simpel 
in Wav umgewandelt hat, in der mitte abgeschnitten werden.

Kennt jemand ein Programm das ich ihm empfehlen kann?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## chmee (23. April 2005)

Deine Aufgabenstellung ist ein bissel zu komplex für die Optionen jeden
beliebigen Programmes.
Einzige Möglichkeit: Selber programmieren in VB oder Python über COM.
Abfragen/Entscheidungen treffen in den Sprachen und dann bei Bedarf über
Kommandozeile an einen MP3-Encoder übergeben.

mfg chmee


----------



## MCrookieDe (24. April 2005)

Irgendwas in der Richtung muss es doch geben.
Bei der Bildbearbeitung gibts das ja auch, siehe IrfanView.
Dessen Batch Convension deckt alles ab, nur eben an dem 
Entscheidungskritärium Auflösung in Pixel.

Nagut, vereinfachen wir die Sache ein wenig:
Man sollte mehrere Mp3s EINES ordners anwählen können,
die dann in 128kbit umkodiert werden. Von mir aus auch erst in wav, dann wieder
in Mp3.
Am wichtigsten ist die Kontrolle ob die Mp3 vollständig ist, denn bei 
denen Programmen die ich benutzte gibts es keinerlei Überprüfung.
(CDex, Winamp, Creative WavStudio)


----------

